# giant bettas?



## via (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forums and this is going to be my first questions. Well i 've been researching more and more about betta when I came across these giant bettas. They said that they can grow up to 7 in!! I never heard that a betta can grow up to 7 in. The biggest bettas that I saw were king betta at Petco that was a little over 3 in. So my questions are can the king bettas from Petco grow to 7 in and if so, how long will it take? Also, where can I buy a giant betta that is 7 in? Thnx for any replies.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

EvilVOG sells giant bettas but i heard his areb4-5 inches.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

not sure about the king bettas thought. i guess ill find out from my aunt her friend is giving me her 2 king bettas for $5.00 each! both come with a 2 gal tank.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ehh its a tough one.
Most giants are about 3.5 inches at 4 months old, betta's arent full grown till they are about 8 months.
I highly doubt that most grow to be 7", around 4.5 would be a good estimate IMO.
As for kings, I've never had one and I've never read up on them, but I'm sure they are pretty much the same as giants, just with a different name


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kings are essentially from half-giant lines, so they will not grow as big as full giants but are definately bigger than regular sized bettas. I have heard that they will max out at about 4 inches, but not totally sure- my King is probably 3 inches long and he still has a little growing to do. And growth is part hereditary, part care. A proper, clean environment and high quality food will help them grow into big strong bettas 
And you can probably ask some breeders on here if they have giants for sale, or look on Aquabid. As far as I know, most chain stores do not sell giants.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

blu the betta said:


> not sure about the king bettas thought. i guess ill find out from my aunt her friend is giving me her 2 king bettas for $5.00 each! both come with a 2 gal tank.


"King" or Giant bettas, whatever name you'd like to give them, the bigger than normal bettas need at least 10 Gallons minimum, EACH. I am not trying to be rude, just letting you know that 2 gallons is too small for such beauties but congrats on them!

I'd love a Giant/King. They just need more room than the normal betta needing at least 1 Gallon.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

7" included HM fins (I think). Body measurement probably only reached 4-5"

IMO, kings are basically half giants so they can't reach the maximum giant size. Most bettas practically stop growing after 1yr (most regular bettas should be fully grown around 6 months - some still slightly grow until 8-12 months) . Kings and Giants do most of their growing during the first 4 months. If they don't reach 5.5cm/+2", they will unlikely reach half giants size (3"). (Measurements are body only, without fins).


----------



## via (Jan 13, 2013)

Thnx for the info


----------

